# Custom CDP II Magazine Capacity



## d sage (Sep 1, 2009)

Just bought a new Custom CDP II. My first Kimber and it is wonderful! The Kimber site and instruction manual show magazine capacity at 7 rounds. The included mag was also 7 rounds. I bought a spare Kimber mag at the dealer and it's 8 rounds. So I tried it with the 8 round mag at the range and it worked fine. Any idea why Kimber would limit it to 7? I tried to search this topic and didn't find anything.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The original spec for the magazine was 7, newer magazines hold 8, but many still make 7 rd mags.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh,

here it is:



VAMarine said:


> OK,
> 
> I'm going to make this more complicated than it has to be, but it's helpful info.
> 
> ...


----------



## d sage (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! Never would have guessed.


----------

